# Insel-bau Spiel gesucht



## DeaD-A1m (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Community!
Ich suche ein gewisses Spiel, dessen Name ich jedoch vergessen habe.
Was ich noch weiss:
es geht darum eine Insel zu erbauen, also wirklich zu "bauen". So etwas ähnliches wie ein grosser Sandkasten, man kann mit Steinen schmeissen, Lava über die Insel fliessen lassen, eine Vegetation aufbauen usw usf...
Es wurde 2010 angekündigt und sollte (glaube ich) 2011 erscheinen. Jedoch habe ich nie wieder etwas vom Spiel gehört und eben auch den Namen vergessen. Und letztens habe ich mich gefragt wie es um das Spiel steht...
Wenn einer von euch Infos oder auch nur den Namen des Spiels weiss...ich wäre sehr dankbar!

lg

deada1m aka maka


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. Mai 2011)

hmm, lass mich kurz überlegen....
evtl "From Dust"?
is zumindest das einzigste spiel was auf diese beschreibung passt.

übrigens: in nem kokurenzmagazin is n schönes video dazu drin!

PS: das ganze is aber kein richtiges "insel-bau" spiel, sondern vielmehr ein "insel-umbau" spiel xD


----------



## DeaD-A1m (26. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank NuTSkuL! Es ist genau das Spiel nach dem ich gesucht habe! Super!
Ich habe mir jetzt auch einige Videos auf youtube angeschaut z.B. das hier: YouTube - ‪From Dust - Video#1 TECH DEMO [Europe]‬‏)
Ich finde, dass das Ganze sehr vielversprechend wirkt 
Ja, stimmt, Insel-bau trifft den Nagel nicht auf den Kopf, insel-umbau wäre wirklich geeigneter^^


----------



## NuTSkuL (26. Mai 2011)

schön, wie leicht man leute glücklich machen kann 
bin aber auch echt gespannt, was das noch wird. zumindestens die tech demos sehen viel versprechend aus!


----------



## gruena ork (29. Mai 2011)

Sie koennten auch eventuell Minecraft kaufen/downloaden


----------



## DarkMo (29. Mai 2011)

wow oO kannt ich garnich. erinnert mich bissl an black and white - nur sehr viel geiler. sieht ja echt phantastisch aus.


----------



## NuTSkuL (29. Mai 2011)

is das nich das, wo n haufen leute schon wieder abhängig sind und sich ne "bessere" welt bauen wollen?
hmm, zwischendurch isses bestimmt mal lustig


----------



## Hanzo93 (28. April 2012)

Also ich muss sagen es ist recht schnell vorbei macht aber ne menge FUN ich habs gleich nach dem release gekauft und war /binn begeistert davon.


----------



## pcqmaster (25. Juli 2012)

Könnt ihr From Dust empfehlen? Gibt es bestimmt ja mal wieder im Steam Sale.


----------



## Hardware97 (25. Juli 2012)

Probiert es doch einfach mit Minecraft


----------



## taks (25. Juli 2012)

Gibts das Spiel nur über Steam?


----------



## Atomtoaster (25. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ja.

From Dust ist sehr kurz, ausserhalb des Sales mMn. keine Beachtung wert.


----------



## GlStefan4 (16. August 2012)

taks schrieb:


> Gibts das Spiel nur über Steam?



Für den PC gibt es das Spiel auch über Steam. Es gibt aber eine Technikdemo für den Chromebrowser, dort kann man das Spiele, glaube ich, auch erwerben. Desweiteren sollte es auch über die Website von Ubisoft möglich sein.

Weiter Möglichkeit ist XBLA. 

Auf jeden Fall ein lohnenswertes Spiel, gerade für den schmalen Preis.


----------

